

Show HN: The most seamless password manager - adampassword

Please give www.keyless.io a try. Let us know what you think. Thank you
======
_cbdev
> Keyless in the first password manager to provide complete hacking
> protection.

Uh-Huh. Pretty strong words there. Lets for a moment ignore the fact that this
claim is ridiculous and companies or individuals making it should never be
trusted, I can't find anything on your webpage that goes beyond marketing copy
and "it's Magic!" rhetoric.

Seriously, not one technical statement?

To stand any chance in that market I'd strongly advise you to include more
detailed descriptions of how your "magic" works. And you can't use full-page
photographs in it.

~~~
adampassword
Thanks _cbdev for your input. We are currently in beta, hoping to get more
input/suggestions to make our website better and to check the appetite/needs
of technical and non-technical people. As you advised, we will include more
technical description on our site. Thank you again!

------
zap1234
So I tried this and it works great - would like to know how the tool will
remain compatible with all websites though - seems like a big claim and not
really sure how it achieves this

~~~
adampassword
Thank you for your feedback. Happy to hear that you are happy with it. We will
keep you updated with our tech and website improvements.

------
dailen
> "Trust us. You want us involved. The other computers in the chain between
> you and your facebook account aren’t so trustworthy."

I'm sorry but I have to agree with some of the others, without technical data
behind the magic this just looks like a scam to me. Telling people 'don't
trust them, trust us' doesn't give you any credibility.

~~~
adampassword
thanks for your input. as said we will work on the changes on the website

------
damienwg
Though the website needs a lot of work, the product works great: installed the
iphone and windows app and it work's like a charm. Only testing it with dummy
accounts; keen to hear more about the "magic" behind the code and the
security.

~~~
adampassword
Thanks Damien. Please share your ongoing experience with us

------
chrisked
I'm having a hard time reading the copy on my iPhone (white copy, light
background). Also the site does not render properly. Copy is cut off etc.
Overall not a trustworthy first impression. Might check back later, but you
lost me at that point.

~~~
adampassword
Thanks Chris for the feedback. We will have the mobile site re-done ASAP. I am
hoping to get more feedback from the community regards the changes on our
website and also the product so we can impress all of you once we go public.

------
lazyant
From what I'm guessing, it looks like a one-time token printed in the web site
on a QR code, which the phone reads. It would mean it can only be used on the
web sites that adopt it. Or it needs a lot more explanations on how it works.

~~~
adampassword
Keyless only requires to scan the QR code once. After it will work on all the
sites you will visit. We will work on the website content in more detail to
provide you all a better understanding. Thank you!

------
lifehack
Does it really work without plug-ins? How is this possible? Why is the
accelerator required if you do not need plugins?

~~~
adampassword
To answer your question: yes keyless works without the accelerator as well,
but it is still under development; will be available for the official public
launch.

Lets differentiate the accelerator from a plugin or API that has to be
installed on the website you wish to visit as a user/visitor: The accelerator
is installed on the users/visitors side and it is not and API/plugin to be
integrated in let's say on each wordpress sites.

I would suggest to actually trial the product and see how it works.

------
ialexpw
Is this similar technology to [https://getclef.com/](https://getclef.com/) ?

~~~
adampassword
similar when it comes to scanning a "code" for the login process. The main
difference is that clef relies on API, or plugin integration. For clef to work
on a website it has to be installed by website owner, hence their growth
depends on website owners adoption rate. With keyless you identicate once, at
its compatible with most site's out of the box: no code for the website owners
to change/add.

~~~
ialexpw
"no code for the website owners to change/add"

How do they get the barcode on their site?

~~~
adampassword
You only need to scan the code once on the keyless.io site. No need to scan
again for each visited websites.

------
kdforf
Sounds great! looking forward to use it :)

~~~
adampassword
great to hear!

